# Just arrive: Citizen Montbell Limited Edition - a slightly better version of Royal Marine Commandos?



## mark.altern

I am a big fan of monocoque case since the good old days of Omega Ploprof 600, however, I think monocoque case makes a whole lot more sense for Eco-Drives which practically needs zero maintenance/service.

Hence, I have always been a fan a Royal Marine Commandos, however, its unsymmetric dial kills it for me, e.g. the unsymmetry between number "11" and "1", and the crowded letters at "3".... Now the Montbell limited edition does it better for me, the dial is a lot cleaner and symmetric. Things I like about it:

1. Monocoque case, elegant design.
2. Cleaner dial
3. Sapphire crystal
4. Durateck Titanium case and bracelet, so super light.
5. WR 30 bars
6. Quick extension on clasp, generally for divers.

By the way, I did notice one thing, after pulling the crown out, the crown stem wobbles a little in the tube, e.g. it seems there is some spare spaces that allow the crown stem to move around inside the tube. I never had this in any of my other watches, is it normal? Anyone experience this before?

Here are a few shots:


----------



## yokied

I pulled the trigger on the bracelet version very recently (BN0111-54E). I will post photos when it arrives, but that could be a while. I agree with your reasons for getting this over the Royal Marines, but my plan for it is to use it as the beater. It was a bit of an impulse buy but I need the beater now, not when it arrives in the slow lane from Japan, so that was one part not thought through too well.

Given it will be a beater, like every impulse buyer I started reading up about these and the Royal Marines after I pulled the trigger. It seems there are mixed reviews on how scratchproof the Royal Marines really are. Then there's theories floating around about how the Japanese domestic market (JDM) models receive better Duratec coatings than non-JDM models. Additionally, it seems people buy them and don't really wear them, so if one or two Royal Marines owners on here complain of dings and scratching, how useful is that?

All this put me into such a state that I went out and bought this as well (BM8180-03E). Excuse the stuck day wheel. Hopefully I've got enough action in my life to be able to compare the two.


----------



## yokied

This is the first titanium watch I've had. First impressions: the colour and the dull matte texture is nice. It certainly looks the part, and the dial is clean and legible enough. The bracelet is surprisingly comfortable, more so than the fairly ordinary band on the BM8180-03E above.










The lume is impressive and fires away in the shade.









However, it's not as light as I hoped. FYI the BM8180-03E I posted above weighs 46 grams and this on the bracelet weighs 103 grams. My daily (all ceramic) weighs 90 grams, as is my all steel smart watch. I'm not sure if I'll keep it yet.


----------



## BarryW

mmmm - i like that . Never seen them before (who are Montbell ? ). I do have a few of the RM ones - and whilst i do like them - i do find them expensive for what they are. Citizen are obviously exploiting the RM connection shamelessly and do believe that they are doing it in teh UK cos they an get away with it. If they sold the equivalents in other markets, then i think they would have to upgrade the spec (duratect at least) . To me, to not give duratect on a £500 simple eco-drive is pretty poor (RM or not).

Having said that, they do appear to sell - and are no doubt going to be collectable

Like yours lots though


----------



## yokied

Montbell are a Japanese outdoors company founded 1947. Their motto: function is beauty (it's printed on the back of the watch).

The RM ones were out for me based on the dial and the branding, but I share your ambivalence on value for money here and I paid around half what you've quoted for the RMs. According to Citizen, the mont-bells are "Super Titanium (Duratect TIC)" according to the product page I''ve posted a translation for below, that implies titanium carbide. It sounds tough, looks tough, but there's little knicks on the bracelet already due to bracelet parts rubbing, so I have my doubts.

The mont-bells are limited to 550 editions per model (4 models) but I would be surprised if they have appeal beyond Japan and some WIS like Mark and I.

https://translate.google.com/transl...itizen.jp/news/2016/20160628.html&prev=search


----------



## mark.altern

*Hi yokied, *does the crown stem of your watch move around a bit in the crown tube? I asked my dealer if that is normal and he said he is not sure and ask me to send it back for an return/exchange.


----------



## yokied

Mark the screw down crown is spring loaded. I wouldn't say it is moving around, but as with anything spring loaded there is a little bit of wiggle when the crown pops out. This is the first watch I've had with a screw-down crown so I did a bit of reading about them. 

The thing I'm worried about is tightening the crown too much and stripping the threads.

The bracelet on this thing is actually more comfortable than my daily, so things are getting a bit competitive.


----------



## mark.altern

I had many watches with screw down crowns(all spring loaded). Most of them are inner threaded, thus their stems have almost no wiggling when popped out. 

I vaguely remember that some older generation Rolex had similar issue with the crown stem as they use the outer thread design for the screw down crown...

I guess it's normal, just part of the outer thread design.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E92Rugger

Yes

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## globetrotta

Can anyone who bought one tell me whoch site they used many thanks. Found some on eBay but am reluctant to use eBay. Cheers!


----------



## yokied

globetrotta I bought mine on buyee.jp so if you're reluctant to use ebay you'll probably be even more reluctant to use that site!

The titanium band on this was one of the most comfortable bracelets I've worn, but it seems a bit silly to be wearing that in water and sweat-heavy activities that I use my beaters for. I've changed it out for an even more comfortable rubber deployant that is even more comfortable. Very happy with this as a beater. I forget it's there most of the time.


----------



## Ziptie

I have also bought JDM citizens from both ebay and buyee.jp and had no problems.


----------



## ronragus

If the case is one piece, then is there no way to replace the battery?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

rogt said:


> If the case is one piece, then is there no way to replace the battery?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Access is through the crystal and face, not the back.


----------



## VCheng

yokied said:


> This is the first titanium watch I've had. First impressions: the colour and the dull matte texture is nice. It certainly looks the part, and the dial is clean and legible enough. The bracelet is surprisingly comfortable, more so than the fairly ordinary band on the BM8180-03E above.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11473130
> 
> 
> The lume is impressive and fires away in the shade.
> 
> View attachment 11472962
> 
> 
> However, it's not as light as I hoped. FYI the BM8180-03E I posted above weighs 46 grams and this on the bracelet weighs 103 grams. My daily (all ceramic) weighs 90 grams, as is my all steel smart watch. I'm not sure if I'll keep it yet.


Nice catch. The color is really nice. I just think the Mont bell logo is too big though.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Diggs84

I have a fair bit of kit from Montbell -they make excellent stuff- and have been looking for a titanium watch to replace my lost in transit Landmaster. But I agree about the logo being a tad too dominant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascal_cl

;-)


----------



## Ziptie

For those who like the style and not the logo, check out the PMD56-2951 / -2952.


----------



## ronragus

Ziptie said:


> For those who like the style and not the logo, check out the PMD56-2951 / -2952.


That looks way cleaner good call

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## EpochClock

Ziptie said:


> For those who like the style and not the logo, check out the PMD56-2951 / -2952.


Where did you get that one from? I can find the green face with white hands, and the black face with a yellow second hand... but not a black face with all white hands. And does the radio sync up the day/date too?


----------



## Ziptie

EpochClock said:


> Where did you get that one from? I can find the green face with white hands, and the black face with a yellow second hand... but not a black face with all white hands. And does the radio sync up the day/date too?


Mine is the green face, it just looks darker from that angle. In person it appears fairly dark when not in bright light or viewed directly. Bought it on ebay from ibuyjp.










The sync only works with the JJY time signal from Japan. There are simulator apps available. I got it to sync once, and haven't worried about setting it since then. Searching pmd56 and JJY will turn up the threads.


----------



## Ziptie

EpochClock said:


> And does the radio sync up the day/date too?


Yes, day & date too.


----------



## allanzzz

are you required to sync once a month to use the perpetual calendar?
Or just one sync is enough to last for x number of months/years?


----------



## Ziptie

allanzzz said:


> are you required to sync once a month to use the perpetual calendar?
> Or just one sync is enough to last for x number of months/years?


The perpetual calendar is good for years (possibly until 2100?). No need to sync. That's the beauty of perpetual.


----------



## samael_6978

I just ordered Mont bell on ebay.

Can someone tell me the difference between bn-0111 and bn-0121? It seems the strap is the only difference. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

samael_6978 said:


> I just ordered Mont bell on ebay.
> 
> Can someone tell me the difference between bn-0111 and bn-0121? It seems the strap is the only difference.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/some...le-2nd-series-looks-exactly-same-4502771.html


----------

